

Apple TV likely on its way for a September 10 launch - coloneltcb
http://gigaom.com/2013/09/03/apple-tv-likely-on-its-way-for-a-september-10-launch/

======
DigitalSea
I don't understand why Apple are still pursuing the Apple TV thing. I hardly
watch TV and when I do I am watching content I've downloaded off of the
Internet, not purchased. I know a lot of people who don't even own TV's and
consume media on their laptops. Is TV really the future for entertainment and
media consumption?

Not to mention the competition of Sony and Microsoft with the XBOX One and
Playstation 4 due out in the coming months, seems like an uphill battle to me.
The new XBOX and Playstation consoles will be further positioning themselves
as more than gaming consoles but rather content consuming set-top boxes with
recording capabilities, digital content streaming and whatnot.

------
coloneltcb
I usually never post rumors, but this is coming from Om Malik.

